# Best punch ever!!



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

And trust me folks, I have had a lot of punch over the years. This one was refreshing, light, and went down *soooooo* easy. (Which is a good thing or a bad thing, depending... )


*WITCHES BREW PUNCH*

2 2-liter bottles margarita mix
3 cups Tequila
3/4 cup of Triple Sec
1/2 cup fresh lime juice
1/4 cup Blue Curacao
1 2-liter bottle lemon/lime soda,chilled

Combine margarita mix, tequila,triple sec, lime juice and curacao, cover and freeze til slushy (4 hrs) put in punch bowl, stir in lemon/lime soda. Serve immediately. Makes roughly 2 Gals.


Now, let me give you the tips: they are crazy if they think something with that much alcohol in it is going to get slushy in 4 hours. We left ours in the freezer for almost six, and no slush. We actually made 2 batches, and the 2nd batch sat in the freeezer all night, and was slushy in the morning. So I'd give it at least 12 hours if you really want slush. It was still delicious without the slushy consistency, and everyone LOVED it. I also used bottled lime juice (cheaper than real limes) and it was still wonderful, and no mess .

I am not joking, boys and girls, you have *GOT* to try this, it is FABULOUS, and a great dark green color.

I'll bet you could make it with strawberry margarita mix and have it turn out red, if that suits your decor better. Hmmmm...might have to test that, and get back to ya! It's a tough job, but _somebody's_ got to do it


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

MHooch: to you think it would show if a few glow sticks were dropped into the bowl? Wait... CAN you drop glow sticks into a punch bowl? they SEEM to be sealed and all... hmmmm... wutchu think?


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Sounds super yummy!! The red version may definitely be the better option for my decor. Thanks for the info. I may have to try this. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

HeatherR said:


> MHooch: to you think it would show if a few glow sticks were dropped into the bowl? Wait... CAN you drop glow sticks into a punch bowl? they SEEM to be sealed and all... hmmmm... wutchu think?



To be on the safe side, I would suggest that you don't use the glow sticks. Not sure what's inside of them, but if they happened to leak, and something nasty inside, you'd surely wish you wouldn't have put them in there.

You might try freezing ice cubes made from tonic water (colored with food coloring or plain). Tonic water glows under a black light, maybe not as much as a glow stick, but at least you wouldn't have to worry about it (unless someone cannot have tonic water). For the glow sticks.... you could make a layer of them on a tray, and set the punch bowl on top of them to add some color under the bowl.

Check out this video from another post on this board.....http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/82395-black-light-question-3.html .....it shows the glow in the dark tonic water ice cubes (It doesn't say it in the video, but DON"T use the polymer beads and dye in food/drink items....that's only for decoration)


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

What brand of margarita mix did you use?


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh yeah that sounds so good! I will def try this one on Halloween. Maybe I'll do a red and green one. Thanks MHooch!


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

And to think I was just about to google Halloween punches. This sounds PERFECT!


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

HeatherR said:


> MHooch: to you think it would show if a few glow sticks were dropped into the bowl? Wait... CAN you drop glow sticks into a punch bowl? they SEEM to be sealed and all... hmmmm... wutchu think?


I totally agree with lilwitch. Not sure what is in those glow sticks, all I do know is one of our kids accidentally left a glowing glow stick on our wood table before we all went to bed and the next morning it was almost like it had melted/softened the varnish on the table.


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

Here's some info I found on glow sticks....doesn't look like a good idea to use them in food of any kind

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_are_glowsticks_made_out_of

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glow_stick


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Sounds yummy.
my fav margarita mix is in the bucket it has a sweeter flavor.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

You can buy led light cubes that is what I use to light things up.


----------



## BigScream (Mar 22, 2006)

*Set it on fire*

Wow...with that much alcohol in it.....hmmmm


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

I made this for Boo Bash 2010 and everyone LOVED it. Thank you


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I have several packs of glow straws that are heavy duty clear pipes with a tiny 1.5" glowstick inside, crimped at the ends so that it doesn't come out when you drink (it moves up and down... and loses its glow after about 2 minutes). You have to snap both the straw and the stick to activate it. Big ones have much thicker walls. Just make sure you only snap it ONCE. Keep flexing it and it will crack eventually. Better yet, learn the trick of how to activate a glowstick by slamming it into something so you don't have to bend the walls at all.

I would recommend against it with cheapies though. I have lots of 12" glowsticks that never sell (they lack anything to hook a string to so they're not as popular as using 2 small ones) that I think would make pretty awesome punch stirrers (glue a skull to one end or something).


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

So do you think with a party of about 50 to 60 people I should double this recipe? I will have Mikes hard lemonade, beer, spiked apple cider and 1 other drink I thnk its called Voodoo.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Definitely double it for that many. I made this last week for my Be WITCHY party. Only had about a dozen. I did not double it, but we had other things to drink too. It is GREAT punch! I have friends calling wanting MHooch's Hootch recipe as they named it. LOL. 

We will double it next year.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Sorry to be so long...busy busy busy!! Well, you know.

I used Jose Cuaervo Margarita mix and the cheap stuff tequila that the guy at the ABC store recommended. Reasonably priced and still good. Two Fingers SIlver Tequila it was called. (Because you want two fingers of it in a glass, or you'll only have two fingers left the next morning, or what, I'm not sure  )

And, yes, I would double the batch for 40 people.

I'm glad you guys liked it!


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

I made this for my party & everybody loved it!!! (Including me!!!) Thanks so much for the recipe. This one is gonna be a party tradition!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah! It is a keeper....


----------



## Brother Grim (Oct 26, 2009)

I'll have to agree, it's a keeper. I host a huge party and I ran out... did I mention I quadrupled the recipe?


----------



## Itsjustme (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for this! I made it for my party this year and it was a hit! Super yummy and I LOVED the slushiness.


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

You beat me to the punch, as they say


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

That sounds like a great party punch!......!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

MHooch said:


> This one was refreshing, light, and went down *soooooo* easy. (Which is a good thing or a bad thing, depending... )


Sounds like a good thing to me - just copied down your recipe, thank you!


----------



## LadyIce (Feb 11, 2009)

So glad this recipe is still here. I made it a few years ago and it was a huge success!! Thank you for sharing this!


----------

